# DPP44 and Diplexers



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

This is for my upstairs system. I just swapped a DP34 with a DPP44. I have a Terk amplified dish attached antenna that is connected just off the lnbs. From the Terk the cables then go to the switch at the satellite input ends. It worked fine with the DP34 but it doesn't work at all with the DPP44. Does anyone out there know a workaround for this and is there some special diplexers needed with the DPP44?


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

One aspect of the DPP44 is that the power inserter will fry any components installed between the switch and the power inserter. If you have the power inserter lead running to a diplexer, and from there into the power inserter itself, that diplexer will burn out. Do you have anything between the switch and the power inserter?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

greatwhitenorth said:


> Do you have anything between the switch and the power inserter?


No, I believed that putting a diplexer in the power stream would cause in damage. The Terks have 75 ohm inputs/outputs and need no diplexing at the head end. I do have diplexers off each receiver and the diplexer is between the receiver and the power inserter.


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

Sounds like it's wired right, did you use the diplexers that came with the Terk? As a matter of course, I replace them with the brand we stock, which of course I don't have in front of me now. I'll get back to you with the brand we use.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes I am using the Terk diplexers and am wondering if a special type diplexers are needed with the DPP44.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

I am surprised it worked with the DP34 because DISH switches usually do not allow an OTA signal to go through the switch.


----------

